# S4



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

New USA Trains S4's are now in stock.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A great loco, and no traction tires!

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> A great loco, and no traction tires!
> 
> Greg


They are a good value, that will do 4' circles.


----------

